

Are you a TJ? - Andi

What is a TJ? My friends and me are used to use this abbr for "technique jockey". Isn't this new way to combine techniques, programming patterns, programming languages, APIs to useful Mashups a way of art?<p>What do you think about it?
======
generalk
Shit, I thought you were referencing Myers-Briggs -- I'm INTP, although I know
plenty of INTJs...

